# Error beim emergen von Gimp

## lindsey85

habs schon 2mal probiert, folgende Errormeldung:

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/gimp-2.2.8-r1 failed.

Call Stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1539: calles dyn_compile

ebuild.sh, line 939: calles src_compile

gimp-2.2.8-r1.ebuild, line 138: Called die

kennt jemand das Problem?

thx im vorraus,

mfg lindsey

----------

## Finswimmer

Bitte mehr von der Fehlermeldung. So hilft das nicht viel.

Tobi

----------

## lindsey85

njo das is eigentlich alles...

darunter steht dann halt noch:

!!! (no error message)

mfg lindsey

----------

## Finswimmer

Gib mal alles von "emerge gimp" bis zum Ende.

----------

## LeonGaultier

Gib bitte immer die letzten 20 bis 30 Zeilen aus. Sonst können wir Dir nicht helfen.

Leon

----------

## lindsey85

also habs jetzt nochma laufen lassen und die letzten paar zeilen kopiert.

@Finswimmer wenn ich alles ab emerge poste musst du viel scrollen  :Razz: 

```

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -o .libs/png png.o  ../../libgimp/.libs/libgimpui-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/gimp-2.2.8-r1/work/gimp-2.2.8/libgimp/.libs/libgimp-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/gimp-2.2.8-r1/work/gimp-2.2.8/libgimpwidgets/.libs/libgimpwidgets-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/gimp-2.2.8-r1/work/gimp-2.2.8/libgimpmodule/.libs/libgimpmodule-2.0.so ../../libgimpwidgets/.libs/libgimpwidgets-2.0.so ../../libgimp/.libs/libgimp-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/gimp-2.2.8-r1/work/gimp-2.2.8/libgimpcolor/.libs/libgimpcolor-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/gimp-2.2.8-r1/work/gimp-2.2.8/libgimpbase/.libs/libgimpbase-2.0.so ../../libgimpcolor/.libs/libgimpcolor-2.0.so ../../libgimpbase/.libs/libgimpbase-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libcairo.so /usr/lib64/libXrender.so /usr/lib64/libX11.so /usr/lib64/libXau.so /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so /usr/lib64/libpng12.so /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib64/libexpat.so /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so -lz -lm /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so

png.o: In function `load_image':

png.c:(.text+0x8e5): undefined reference to `png_read_destroy'

png.o: In function `save_image':

png.c:(.text+0x1658): undefined reference to `png_write_destroy'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [png] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -o .libs/pnm pnm.o  ../../libgimp/.libs/libgimpui-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/gimp-2.2.8-r1/work/gimp-2.2.8/libgimp/.libs/libgimp-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/gimp-2.2.8-r1/work/gimp-2.2.8/libgimpwidgets/.libs/libgimpwidgets-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/gimp-2.2.8-r1/work/gimp-2.2.8/libgimpmodule/.libs/libgimpmodule-2.0.so ../../libgimpwidgets/.libs/libgimpwidgets-2.0.so ../../libgimp/.libs/libgimp-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/gimp-2.2.8-r1/work/gimp-2.2.8/libgimpcolor/.libs/libgimpcolor-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/gimp-2.2.8-r1/work/gimp-2.2.8/libgimpbase/.libs/libgimpbase-2.0.so ../../libgimpcolor/.libs/libgimpcolor-2.0.so ../../libgimpbase/.libs/libgimpbase-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libcairo.so /usr/lib64/libXrender.so /usr/lib64/libX11.so /usr/lib64/libXau.so /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so /usr/lib64/libpng12.so /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib64/libexpat.so /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so -lz -lm /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so

creating pnm

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-2.2.8-r1/work/gimp-2.2.8/plug-ins/common'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-2.2.8-r1/work/gimp-2.2.8/plug-ins'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-2.2.8-r1/work/gimp-2.2.8'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/gimp-2.2.8-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  gimp-2.2.8-r1.ebuild, line 138:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

mfg lindsey

----------

## LeonGaultier

Das nen ich mal eine Herausforderung. Er scheint Probleme bei den Plugins zu haben. Mach mal bitte ein

emerge -vp gimp und poste mal die Ausgabe

----------

## lindsey85

```
gentux "user" # emerge -vp gimp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.8-r1  USE="jpeg png python tiff -aalib -debug -doc -gimpprint -gtkhtml -hardened -lcms -mng -smp -svg -wmf" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

mfg lindsey

----------

## LeonGaultier

Übersetz mal bitte zu Testzwecken gimp ohne png Support.

Also unter /etc/portage/package.use/media-gfx ein Eintrag mit =media-gfx/gimp-Versionsnummer -png

----------

## firefly

alle gimp versionen unter 2.2.11-r1 haben probleme mit der neuen stabilen libpng versione 1.2.12

der passende bug report: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=139146

----------

## LeonGaultier

@firefly

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe. Nu haben wir ja die Antwort auf unser Prob. Also entweder neuere Gimp Version oder einfach die libpng-1.2.8 installieren

----------

## firefly

das könntest du machen aber bei war/isr es so, das ein anderes programm eine abhängigkeit auf libpng>1.2.8 hat

----------

## lindsey85

also ich hab jetzt die libpng geändert und bekomme jetzt eine andere Meldung:

```
checking if GLib is version 2.7.0 or newer... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... (cached) yes

checking for X... libraries , headers

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for pkg-config... (cached) /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.4... no

*** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...

*** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the

*** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.

configure: error: Test for GTK+ failed. See the file 'INSTALL' for help.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/gimp-2.2.8-r1/work/gimp-2.2.8/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/gimp-2.2.8-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  gimp-2.2.8-r1.ebuild, line 115:   Called econf '--disable-default-binary' '--with-x' '--enable-mmx' '--enable-sse' '--disable-altivec' '--disable-gtk-doc' '--enable-python' '--disable-print' '--with-libpng' '--with-libjpeg' '--with-libexif' '--disable-mp' '--with-libtiff' '--without-libmng' '--without-aa' '--disable-lcms' '--disable-gtkhtml' '--disable-svg' '--disable-debug'

  ebuild.sh, line 541:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

thx an alle die mir mit dem ersten prob geholfen haben  :Smile: 

mfg lindsey

----------

## LeonGaultier

Hast Du gtk+ installiert? Hast Du gtk in den USE Flags?

Leon

----------

## freigeist

gtk muss nicht in den USE Flags sein. Kann es sein, dass dein letztes emerge sync; emerge --update --deep world schon eine Weile her ist? Mischt du evtl. x86 und ~x86? Hast Du evtl. --as-needed in deinen LDflags?

----------

## lindsey85

Also ich hab jetzt eine andere Version installiert und die geht jetzt.

hab mich vorher mit gtk+ und libpng hin und her geärgert.. das eine geht nicht, das andere braucht es aber zum laufen....

mfg lindsey

----------

